# Portable Solar Oven



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm looking at one of these. Has anyone ever used a solar oven? 
Amazon.com: Sunflair Portable Solar Oven with Complete Cookware and Thermometer: Microwave Ovens: Kitchen & Dining
http://www.amazon.com/Sunflair-Port...hermometer/dp/B008SGB2KU/ref=pd_bxgy_14_img_y


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It might just be me however that seems like a lot of money for a solar oven. I had one my husband made for me. It must have 'fallen' off the moving truck because it wasn't there when I unpacked. As I recall the one he made for me from free plans online was less than 50.00 in materials.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

When I leave food in the sun it goes bad. I did hear these work though. There are lots of options let your fingers do the walking.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I use a solar oven all the time. I love the way the food never loses moisture. The portable oven is fine, especially when you need something, well... portable. But it will work more like a slow cooker and won't get the high temps like the solid ovens will. I would like to have a portable one for our BO kitchen tote. What I currently use is the All American Sun Oven and it is awesome. Gets to 350+ degrees with no trouble. Anything I can cook or bake in a regular oven can be cooked or baked in a sun oven.
All American SUN OVEN® | Sun Oven® | The Original Solar Oven & Solar Cooker


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Added to wish list. Thanks RN.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I use a solar oven all the time. I love the way the food never loses moisture. The portable oven is fine, especially when you need something, well... portable. But it will work more like a slow cooker and won't get the high temps like the solid ovens will. I would like to have a portable one for our BO kitchen tote. What I currently use is the All American Sun Oven and it is awesome. Gets to 350+ degrees with no trouble. Anything I can cook or bake in a regular oven can be cooked or baked in a sun oven.
> All American SUN OVEN® | Sun Oven® | The Original Solar Oven & Solar Cooker


I saw this one too! It looks sweet! I'm probably going to go with the more portable one to start out. I would like to take it camping or something. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Mish said:


> I saw this one too! It looks sweet! I'm probably going to go with the more portable one to start out. I would like to take it camping or something.
> Thanks!!


I own the same one as RNprepper and love it,we use ours quite often.This past feb at 10 deg outside,I was able to maintain 325 deg by staying with it and moving it with the sun.In warmer weather,you don't have to "chase the sun" near as much to maintain good cooking temps,plus they're great for pasturizing water.

However,on the portable side,yes it is too big for a bug out on foot.But we've used it when camping several times and was glad we brought it.

Is this brand expensive?Yes,but mine came with everything needed including it's own cookware that stores inside it.

Does it really work?I mean REALLY work?? Heck yeah!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

It's not cheap, but the GoSun Sport looks like a great choice. It cooks a meal in 20 minutes, and works even when it's cloudy.

Their GoSun Grill is even more expensive, but if you get the optional state-change "battery" it can even cook at night. Most solar cookers can't do that.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We have the same one RNprepper has and we love it, cook a lot of meals in it. haven't found anything you can't cook in a sun oven. The one you are looking at has a lot of great reviews.


----------

